

Joining a startup: what salary should I ask for? edit: pants - tempo

I'm coming from outside the startup world, and without much experience, but there are a few places interested in hiring me. When it comes to salary negotiations, how much should I ask for? Of course it's combination of $ and equity, and there are a lot of variables to consider (# of employees, funding status) but any rough figures will help me out.<p>edit: And what do I wear to on-site interviews? I'm guessing it's not Zuckerberg, nor a suit, but what's respectful enough without being stuffy?
======
epi0Bauqu
I don't think there are any rough figures here to give out. It varies so
wildly depending on the variables. The bottom line is what do you want?

For example, if you don't need any salary and you strongly believe the company
has a high probability of attaining an exit event, maybe you should maximize
equity at the expense of everything else.

As for what to wear, the advice I have heard from HR in general is to mimic
the dress of the company with a polo collared shirt and jeans at a minimum. I
personally doubt most startups would enforce anything more than that, and as
such, I would just show up in khakis and a nice button down short sleeve shirt
(in the summer time).

